# My Graves Story & RAI Exp



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

arty0049:arty0049: arty0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lshantronl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to share my blog about my graves story and my RAI exp thus far. I had my RAI three weeks ago. Hopefully I can provide positive updates on the outcome of my experience with RAI vs all the negative ones.
> 
> ...


Hi there Shannon and welcome. That is one gorgeous layout on your blog.

I do hope you are starting to feel better! Have you had labs yet and are you on thyroxine replacement yet?

How are your eyes? I hope good!


----------



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

Helloooo

Thank you for nice comment about the site. I have not had blood work yet. My first doc appointment since my treatment is on October 7th, so I will get my blood work done a few days prior to the appt. Cant really comment to much on how I feel as I just think its too soon since its only been three weeks. Luckily I have not had any issues with my eyes except for minor dryness and times of blurred vision.

Thanks for asking


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree, a very nice site. I am glad that you had a positive experience with RAI like most of us. RAI does get lots of bad negativity, misinformation and seems to be blamed for everything. I am sure your blog with help others who are so negative and /or scared about doing RAI.

Good luck with your blog, and, your thyroid and RAI journey.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lshantronl said:


> Helloooo
> 
> Thank you for nice comment about the site. I have not had blood work yet. My first doc appointment since my treatment is on October 7th, so I will get my blood work done a few days prior to the appt. Cant really comment to much on how I feel as I just think its too soon since its only been three weeks. Luckily I have not had any issues with my eyes except for minor dryness and times of blurred vision.
> 
> Thanks for asking


I am so happy about your eyes. Take good care of them and use moisturizing drops.

We will all be anxious to see your labs when you get them in October.

Yeah; 3 weeks is not much recovery time when it comes to hyperthyroid.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the great blog. I was just diagnosed with Graves' but told I will likely have to have RAI as I have it severely. Great to hear about positive outcomes.


----------



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just got back from the Endo today. My labs are below.

Labs 9/20/2010 - First one after RAI
TSH 0.55 - Range 0.40-4.50
T4, Free 1.1 - Range 0.8-1.8

Labs - 7/24/2010 - Prior to RAI
TSH 0.71 - Range 0.40-4.50
T4 Free 1.3 - Range 0.8-1.8

She wants me to stop taking my Thyroid Meds. Should I be doing this so soon. I am confused because I think I am more hyper now then prior to the RAI. Correct me if I am wrong, but the lower the TSH the more Hyper right? Could the meds also be causing this? I do however feel pretty good. So confused lol :confused0081:


----------

